# How to glue tires to wheels



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

Hello all,
With the availability of aftermarket silicone tires for almost every HO wheel out there, I have a question. I have some of Wierd Jacks silicones made for the beautiful Vincent wheels and the problem I have is that I cannot find a lasting way to secue the tires to the rims. I have tried super glues madefor rubber...nope! Black silicone ..nope 
What have you all tried that seems to work?
RAQy


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Have you tried silicone adhesive,i've also used normal old contact cement with some success


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Silicone adhesive or sometimes referred to as cement was always the tried and true method back in my day. I've also used silicone sealant in a pinch when I didn't have anything else.


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

You might try Pliobond contact cement available at most hardware stores. It's an industrial strength contact cement that will bond metal, vinyl, etc. Stinks like crazy but works well. We use it in the 1/24th scale world for bonding foam donuts to plastic and magnesium hubs for racing. About $5 for an applicator bottle. Use in a well ventilated area.

Mike R


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Elmers Stix-All.
It's a silicone glue. Prep is key, be shure to clean the tires with alcohol. then use a SMALL amount per tire.

Tim Leppert


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Go to the autoparts store. The sealnat/glue used to attach door seals works good

Roger Corrie


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I use Permatex anaerobic gasket maker and flange sealer with good success. Very easy to find. I've even seen it in the automotive section of drug stores. But I'm a bit concerned that you did try silicone already and it did not hold. Hmmm...


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I've done this on slippery XT wheels with good results, not sure if you want to go this far on the Vincents.

Take a fresh X-Acto blade and make some tiny "x"'s around the wheel on the tire mating surface. This creates some burrs that will add some bite. Then I just use a dab of flowable silicone and their good to go.

One other thing to check, I see alot of JL/AW and aftermarket wheels are not "square", the chrome or paint coating puddles at the flange, so the wheels are actually tapered which could be helping to push the tires off.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I use silicone adhesive sealant. Like Swampergene says, you have to at least mar the wheel surface to get the adhesive to stick to the wheel. I have not have any problem with the adhesive sticking to the tires, but if I don't sand or file the wheel surface the adhesive lets go eventually. I am going to try Swamper"s "X" method next time. 

Even without marring the surface I do not have much trouble with the grey wheels, but the chrome ones do not like the adhesive at all, unless you prep the surface.


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

*maybe its in the prep work!*

Thanks for all the suggestions. I bet that in my hurry to get the look of the wheel/tire combo the preparation of the wheels was a bit lacking. The etching (x's and sanding) of sorts of the wheel surface is a good thing to remember as well as maybe cleaning the inside of the tire with alcohol to remove any release agents used in making the tires. Sound about right?
Thanks gents,
Ray


----------

